# Problem with Raausti eating.



## MakeyourIPATH (Jun 28, 2014)

Well first of all he eats fine, but once in a while he eats wood bark,( forest floor bedding from zoo med) and also eats moss ( zoo med as well). When I see him tring to eat this stuff I'll try to get it away from him, i would say like 75% of the time I succesfully remove the item, but sometimes he'll run off inside his log and get away with it, should I be worried about impaction? Or is this normal behavior? Seeing as this reptiles eat everything!


----------



## Josh (Jun 30, 2014)

Have you actually seen him swallow anything large? If you have reason to believe he could become obstructed, I would take him to a vet. If he occasionally swallows a small piece of sphagnum moss, that will probably run through him without any harm. Use your best judgement and if something in particular seems to be a choking/swallowing hazard then it is probably best to remove it from the enclosure...


----------



## tinouTHEdino (Dec 29, 2014)

my first tegu used to eat the cypress mulch where he pooped after he ate egg yolk..... he passed a wood chip the size of a pinky, he was about a year old.


----------

